# OCD?



## hippy123 (Aug 31, 2007)

Do you have OCD? Is there a connection between this and DP?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know if there is a specific connection but DP/DR is often co-morbid with other disorders or can be a symptom of anxiety, depression, etc.

I would suggest talking to a pro to get more info about that.


----------



## hippy123 (Aug 31, 2007)

I used to have OCD but somehow dont really have it anymore except I sometimes need to keep things organised. The OCD and especially DP contributed to DP, it just sucks.


----------

